# Tip for cutting onions



## hira_098 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi fellows !
when ever I cut the onions I got tears in my eyes which is so painful for me while cooking. I try different methods to get rid of this problem but it wont work so well. Any one here plz tell me what can i do for protecting my eyes from this evil vegetable.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 13, 2004)

It is a problem for a lot of people.  I really don't have that problem because my contacts protect my eyes pretty much.  But I have lit a few candles around where I'm chopping - BEFORE I start - and it seemed to help a bit.  I don't know that there is any tried and true across the board - some things work for some people and not others.  Try the candles and see if that helps.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi.....

There are a few things you can do, but, IMO none are foolproof but will help some.

1...Use a SHARP knife.
2...Put them in the fridge before cutting 30 mins or so.
3...Cut root end first.


All the other ones like, bread in the mouth, candle burning, stove lit, cutting with your mouth open ect....is bunk. The one thing that will work no matter what is wearing goggles, but then you have to explain why you are wearing swimming goggles while prepping your onion LOL. Be sure you wash your hands well after handling things like onion, garlic and spicy peppers, all are eye irritants.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2004)

I learned this trick years ago, and it really works.  Keep your mouth closed the whole time you are chopping onions.  

 Barbara


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 13, 2004)

Get Barbara to do it.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok....Ok...You can peel them ...then soak them in cold water for 5 minutes..then slice them.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 13, 2004)

Learn to sharpen your knife or send it out to be professionally sharpened.  The sharper your knife, the less the juices in the onion cells will explode into the air.  

My knives are sharp and I never have a problem with chopping onions.  Either that or I have shark eyes.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 13, 2004)

yea use the cold mater method by soaking em


----------



## CookinBlondie (Sep 13, 2004)

I was gonna say keep your mouth closed while chopping also. I have used all of the other methods, but I find that keeping my mouth shut works best. Good Luck!


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 13, 2004)

*onion tears*

I used my daughter's swim goggles.  But lately I just cut and wipe the eyes.  The tears are an indication that the onion will be a good one.







  :roll:  GO DUCKS


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 13, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I learned this trick years ago, and it really works.  Keep your mouth closed the whole time you are chopping onions.
> 
> Barbara



That might work for the guys, but let's face it ladies, mouth closing goes against our womenly oath as does not shopping.    







  :roll:  GO DUCKS


----------



## MJ (Sep 13, 2004)

That might work for the guys, but let's face it ladies, mouth closing goes against our womenly oath as does not shopping.    







  :roll:  GO DUCKS


----------



## CookinBlondie (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: onion tears*



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> I used my daughter's swim goggles.  But lately I just cut and wipe the eyes.  The tears are an indication that the onion will be a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Godd point, Good point!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 13, 2004)

i say grow immune to it lol i think i did sinece i don't cry nemore when cuttin onions i've been cuttin them for like 3 years almost every day


----------



## GetMeTheBigKnife (Sep 13, 2004)

I go 1 better than cold water or refidgerate - I toss 'em in the freezer for a bit and that really seems to do the trick.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 13, 2004)

I always store my onions in the frige.  Also, I completely agree on keeping your knife sharp when cutting onions (or cutting anything, for that matter).  Another one, is that the more you practice cutting onions, the faster you become, and less actual time you'll spend cutting onions thereby minimizing irritation to your eyes.

IMHO, room-temp red onions are the worst.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 14, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> That might work for the guys, but let's face it ladies, mouth closing goes against our womenly oath as does not shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl mj, you must be related to my wife. i was resisting making blond jokes to cookinblondie about that one.


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2004)

I will mirror what a few others have said here. A sharp knife and a cold onion will go a long way in reducing the eye irritating effect of cutting onions.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm participating in a United Way chili cookoff today.  I had to slice five onions yesterday to add to my chili.  I never shed a tear.  The only thing I did then, and the only things I ever do to prevent tears is to use a ver sharb knife with a flat, no hollow ground edge, and slice the root end off first.  We never have tears in our household.  And I know that its not because my eyes are any more resistant to tearing.  

When I used to use very sharp-hollow-ground knives, such as Chicago Cutlery or this monter sized 10" chef's knife I have, it teared up a lot.  The problem with the hollow grind is that the blade rapidly thickens as you move away from the cutting edge.  The blade acts like a wedge, pushig the Pieces apart, rather than slicing through them.  This crusshes the onion cells, causing the juices to enter the air and iritate your eyes.

Also, with a flat grind, the flat edge of the blade sits agaist the onion and keeps the juices from spraying away from the veggie.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 14, 2004)

I keep mine in the fridge.


----------

